# What New Battery Would You Suggest?



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, so this past weekend, some turds decided to steal my battery and all the othe folks batteries that store their trailers where I do. That's another story. Anyways, what battery would you all suggest I purchase? I never had to buy one before. I have a 2012 Outback 298re. I live in Texas and only camp with full hookups. Also, if you know of any good locking battery boxes, better than the cheap plastic ones, step forward and share. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I saw your post yesterday and didn't answer because I figured everyone would have a favorite and you'd have lots of answers in no time. Guess maybe people don't really have "favorites"?

My favorite battery ever is the last one I bought. It came in a plain black plastic case with no name at all on the outside. I got it at a little hole-in-the-wall battery place down the street from where I work. It cost me about $10 more than a Costco/Walmart/Sam Club battery, but it is ligtning. I just went there because it was convienent. I had no expectations.

I learned later that the battery seems more powerful than new ones I am used to because they actually make the battery there in the back when you walk in and ask for one, so it doesn't sit on the shelf for months waiting for a home, degrading all the while. The place is called Battery Bill, there may not be one near you. But my point here is that you shouldn't discount the little guys. I have bought plenty of big name batteries and none of them had the umph I got from this one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Trojan and Interstate are always safe bets, but a Costco battery will work fine too and you've got a year to return it if you must.

The only real safe way to store a battery is to remove it. However I've seen some plastic coated cables that get wrapped around a battery that would make it a challenge. There is one by Curt with a locking bar for $11, google this - Curt Manufacturing 52090 Lockable Battery Box With Steel Mount/Steel Lock Bar.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I replaced my interstate battery that came with our TT last year after it died. We have a local alternator and battery shop close by that only carries Deka.
So far so good.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Instead of a locking battery box, you might want to look at a locking strap. I put one of these on after my battery was stolen. Very heavy duty and a great design.

Battery Lock


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Bob in Virginia said:


> Instead of a locking battery box, you might want to look at a locking strap. I put one of these on after my battery was stolen. Very heavy duty and a great design.
> 
> Battery Lock


Did you mean for you post to be in this topic? - Battery Stolen from Our RV


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We had to replace the battery on the Outback just prior to selling it. We got an identical replacement of the original Interstate Battery at Costco. for $89. The battery is black with the Costco brand name on it "by Interstate". Local Interstate dealer wanted $125. Phillip


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

It depends on how you camp. a single 12v deep cycle is probably fine for you if you are the type that always has hook ups. If you like to boon-dock or are thinking about starting it, 2 6V deep cycle batteries in series are the way to go. They are true deep cycle batteries and last a long time. I asked the same question about batteries a while back and Trojan was probably the top answer for brand, but they are on the pricey side. Batteries are one of those deals that most of the time you get what you pay for.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

since you only camp with full hookups, you need minimal battery. Just enough battery to run in the slides when unhooked, lights when traveling etc. So, I'd just get whatever 12V marine group 24 or 27 battery the dealer nomally installs. No need for dual batteries. There is no reason for the extra cost and weight of dual batteries or golf carts for your needs.

Just remember to unhook disconnect or use the disconnect switch for the battery when unhooked from shore power during storage. there is enough parasitic draw from the detectors, stereo etc. to run a single 12V battery dead in a few days, a week at most. The worst draw is the stereo, even when off it draws power, next is the antenna amp if it is left in the over the air mode.

Since we dry camp a lot I use dual trojan 6V golf carts. I don't have any first hand info on good brands of 12V batteries, just make sure it is at least a "marine" battery, not a standard starting battery.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Being a retired Battery Wholesaler I still think Interstate is the way to go... make sure it's a Marine "Deep Cycle" battery. There is also a Marine "Starting" battery and you don't want that one.

The Costco battery is delivered by Interstate... not an Interstate Battery. It is a generic battery that is labeled specifically for Costco.

Len


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Stay away from Diehard (Sears). Bought two of "their best RV batteries" this summer on sale. Not very happy with them. Need charging every other day with mimimal use. 5 year old batteries I replaced seemed to hold a charge better.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Interstate batteries. I've had too many, none lasted long. The dealer quit honoring the warranty, stated the warranty started with the original battery, rather than giving me the 12 month warranty one each successive new battery I received. I finally left all the batteries with the dealer, totally giving up on the Interstate brand.

_Live and learn. Your mileage may vary._

I am a big fan of 6v Trojan 125 batteries. If you've got a room for 2 of these, you'll never go back to 12v batteries.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

raynardo said:


> I'm not a big fan of Interstate batteries. I've had too many, none lasted long. The dealer quit honoring the warranty, stated the warranty started with the original battery, rather than giving me the 12 month warranty one each successive new battery I received. I finally left all the batteries with the dealer, totally giving up on the Interstate brand.
> 
> _Live and learn. Your mileage may vary._
> 
> I am a big fan of 6v Trojan 125 batteries. If you've got a room for 2 of these, you'll never go back to 12v batteries.


The dealer was wrong... That is not Interstate's policy.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CdnOutback said:


> I'm not a big fan of Interstate batteries. I've had too many, none lasted long. The dealer quit honoring the warranty, stated the warranty started with the original battery, rather than giving me the 12 month warranty one each successive new battery I received. I finally left all the batteries with the dealer, totally giving up on the Interstate brand.
> 
> _Live and learn. Your mileage may vary._
> 
> I am a big fan of 6v Trojan 125 batteries. If you've got a room for 2 of these, you'll never go back to 12v batteries.


The dealer was wrong... That is not Interstate's policy.
[/quote]

I second that -- Interstate's policy is that the 12 month starts at the beginning of the latest replacement battery ...

so basically all those batteries you left with the dealer that were purchased within a year - he simply contacted Interstate after you left and got new batteries for himself...


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Without hesitation:

Interstate Deep Cycle 6's (see my signature for model)

Strong, hold their charge a long time and recharge without issue. Over and over again.


----------

